# Ifor williams 511 lights problems



## Keirarae (29 January 2013)

Hi All - does anyone have a 511 or 506 that they have had light problems with?  My left tail light goes out intermitently.  I have had it serviced today and they could find nothing wrong with the lights and they were working fine.  Hadn't even got it home and the light had gone off again - just wondered if anyone else has experienced this and can offer advice.

Thanks Rachel


----------



## scribble (29 January 2013)

I have a 511 and lights work fine.  They didnt work at all when i first bought it so poss the bulbs do work loose after a while  but not like that.  I have had mine 2 years now and not had any further probs.  I would take it back.


----------



## Dry Rot (29 January 2013)

The first thing to try is to take of the light cover (perspex) off, take out the bulb, and clean up the contacts. Smear a little Vaseline over the lead tip on the rear and try it again.

If that doesn't work, give the multi-pin socket that connects to the car a squirt of WD40 and push it in and out a few times to clean up the contacts.

Electrics are sometimes the worst things to repair. You may need to get someone to check the circuit with a multi tester but try the above first. It is likely corrosion at a contact or joint.

If you are not far from the garage that did the servicing, I'd take it back and tell them to do the job properly!


----------



## Turks (29 January 2013)

I used a knife to slightly separate the pins in the socket. This means that its harder to push together when hooking up but a tighter fit. If its just a loose connection worth a try...


----------



## Keirarae (30 January 2013)

Hi Guys - thanks for the advice. I think I will try all your suggestions before I take it back to the dealer who serviced it as it's about 40 minute drive on very pot hole ridden roads - no fun  I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Sprig (31 January 2013)

Get them to look at the plug that goes in to the socket on your tow bar too. That was the problem on our trailer when lights were intermittently not working (we ended up replacing the whole plug as despite tightening and cleaning a few times the problem kept coming back).


----------



## weebarney (31 January 2013)

i once went to look at an ifor williams plant trailer and i tested the lights but they wouldnt work right , i didnt buy it in the end as bloke wouldnt move on price but when we got home hubby took the socket apart on my car and it was a right rusty mess, no wonder the trailer lights didnt work!


----------



## Kallibear (31 January 2013)

Does it sometimes double time when  you indicate?

Most likely cause is your towbar socket. Give it a good spray with WD40 usually does the trick.


----------



## cosmicblue (31 January 2013)

I've had this and Ifor dealer said nothing wrong. I have to give drivers side back light a whack once hitched up and it's fine lol.
Given up trying to get it sorted properly Ifor Williams don't give two hoots about any problems.


----------



## monikirk (31 January 2013)

We had a problem with the pins in the plug too as they bend in the adapter.


----------

